# Concrete sealer - need input



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Well my my new pup seems to have a fetish with eating pea gravel that I had layed in his new run, so I opted to pour a new slab of concrete. Im thinking the purchase of my dog was the cheap part  

I live in the great white north so many months of below 0 so Im thinking I need a breathable sealer? Im looking for something that isnt too slipery ( I did do a light broom polish) , keep it from getting stained and help with odor. Any thoughts, suggestions or recommendations 

Lastly how soon can I apply, concrete has been down for only a week.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

pixel shooter said:


> Well my my new pup seems to have a fetish with eating pea gravel that I had layed in his new run, so I opted to pour a new slab of concrete. Im thinking the purchase of my dog was the cheap part
> 
> I live in the great white north so many months of below 0 so Im thinking I need a breathable sealer? Im looking for something that isnt too slipery ( I did do a light broom polish) , keep it from getting stained and help with odor. Any thoughts, suggestions or recommendations
> 
> ...


Concrete sealer can be applied as soon as its poured and finished. It will still cure fine. Actually concrete that cures at a slower rate will cure harder and have less shrinkage cracks down the road.
As for sealers go with a good one from a concrete company. Sealers like Thompson that you buy at home improvement stores will only last about a year. Joe


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong... itsn't Thompsons only a water sealer? 

I have used it for years on cement and wood with excellent results and you can spray it on too. 

Are you looking for an epoxy type sealer? Sealer like they use in warehouses or some discount "club" stores like Sams or Costco?


----------



## choclab32 (Mar 10, 2010)

Joe is 100% right.. slower cure rates get better results, all of our bridge decks get water cured for 7 days. 80% strength at 27 days. Contact the supplier that you purchased your concrete from and explain what your looking for. There is a bunch of different ones epoxy, acid etching, clear, etc. Thompsons will work but Ive never much cared for the results, it sometimes discolors (not always) but sometimes. The broom finish should provide enough grip with any sealer. hope that helps.Jay


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

MikeB said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong... itsn't Thompsons only a water sealer?
> 
> I have used it for years on cement and wood with excellent results and you can spray it on too.
> 
> Are you looking for an epoxy type sealer? Sealer like they use in warehouses or some discount "club" stores like Sams or Costco?


Yes Thompsons is a water sealer. But not a very good one in my opinion. Most contractors use sealers that are sprayed on that are much more durable than store bought sealers. My uncles are in the concrete business and I use to help them in the summers. When I poured my porches-10 years ago we spayed them. Whey are just starting to show some sports that need to be respayed.
Joe


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

You don't need just a sealer. You need to put a densifying agent down first then a sealer. I have a friend of mine who sold me the same thing for my kennels and it is great. Lifetime warranty too. PM me your email and I'll send some details to you. The concrete should also cure a minimum of 30 days before you put any kind of sealer on it.


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Check out the website of VEXCON. They are an industrial coatings company and have excellent tech support. Having used their "stuff" in both industrial applications and on my kennel - I would recommend them with out hesitation.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

There is a fine silica that you can mix in with the quality sealers. A little goes along way. works well.

Gooser


----------



## Prairieriver (Oct 8, 2007)

There is a product called Top Seal and Deep Seal. Used it in the garage and kennels and it works great. Water runs right off concrete making for easier cleaning and preventing urine from soaking in. I sealed the concreet 3 years ago and it is still as good as new.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone, truly appreciate the insight and feedback. still need to wait a couple of weeks before I seal it


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Make sure you use a sodium silicate based sealant first. Sodium silicate penetrates the concrete and binds the free lime that is present in all concrete. By binding the free lime, the open pores of the concrete are filled, the concrete is hardened and it becomes less penetrable. Sodium silicate sealants will not change the texture or color of the concrete but will completely eliminate any concrete dusting issues, will reduce potential for liquids to penetrate &/or stain. Sodium silicate is also cheap & has few handling issues. 30 days after concrete is pured is ideal for applying a sodium silicate based sealant. You can use a hand type herbicide pump sprayer to apply. Apply in 2-3 coats, allow each coat to surface dry. 

Most retail store "sealants" are actually topical coatings (expoxies, paints, coatings, etc) that can change the appearance of concrete but are not penetrating sealants. They do not change the composition of porous concrete or make the concrete less penetrable. They generally wear or flake also.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Are all these sealers dog friendly? Dogs will be rolling around and sleeping on the sealed surface


----------



## 2azlabs4me (Mar 24, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing Tom D. Would want to make sure about the safety factor for the dog before using one, been looking at doing this myself though.


----------

